# Suche nach programm wo sind Spiegelleser



## bertrunken (18. April 2002)

Aloha (vera)
ich weiss net obs passt aber wenn net dann können die Moderatoren ihres amtes walten.
aber nu zum problem:
wer vor einigen monaten den spiegel gelesen hat dem wird sicher auf dem cover einmal ein bild aufgefallen sein dass aus mehreren vielen bildern generiert worden ist.
meine frage wie heisst die angewandte technik und gibt es programme die das machen??

#so wie das# 

so long thanx
berti


----------



## Coaster (20. April 2002)

Hi,
nun so wie das Bild aussieht, wurden dort einfach nur ganz viele Bilder verkleinert aneinander und übereinander angereiht, und dann das Bild von Osamar Bin Laden mit einem Tranzparenzeffekt (Alpha-Channel) drübergelegt.
Cu
  Coaster


----------



## bertrunken (20. April 2002)

werde es mál probieren, sconmal tausend dank vielleicht poste ich dann mal ein ergebnis je nachdem.

so long bei weiteren ideeen ruhig weiterposten
berti


----------



## shiver (21. April 2002)

hm nein falsch...

es gibt da diverse programme die riesige bild-datenbanken speziell für solche "mosaiks" mitliefern..

ich weiss leider keins aus m stehgreif, aber versuch's mal bei google... die programme sind allerdings nicht ganz billig (wg. royialty-free bild-sources).


----------

